# Chum churn internals?



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Looking for a chum churn is like finding a needle in a haystack it seems.
Might try making my own. Anyone have any pictures of the internals of one?


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

I have one I will sell you. Only used 10 times or less. It's collecting dust.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been looking for a couple of them myself ,, they are impossible to find, if anybody else has one or two for sale , I have cash !


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

I am waiting on confirmation from Jamis to meet on Friday. If that falls through, you are next Mike.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

I have one that has been used maybe 2 or 3 times but I keep thinking I am going to retire soon and will use it more. If I decide to part with it I will keep you in mind.

I read somewhere that production was halted due to something associated with the oil spill but was supposed to start back up some time this year. Guess not.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I will donate mine for a check to a charity.*

A good salty charity might be the POINT Tournament folks or the Toy Run folks. Mine is 100% functional with no missing parts, used a few times. Its located at Laguna Harbor in Port Bolivar...I can tell the new owner how to get it without me being there.


----------



## B_Reid (Aug 7, 2011)

*Chum churn*

Curiosity has got me what is a chum churn? I'm thinking something akin to a butter churn.

B


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

http://gbtackle.com/chum_churn.htm

Problem is they are out of production.


----------



## NASAGeek (Jul 7, 2011)

I want one as well... can't find one...

M


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

here are some pics , prolly not to hard to make 1/2'' pipe shaft 4'' sdr pvc


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah cool. I think someone with a welder could get that done nicely. Maybe even improve on the design.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I had a design of a pvc version I posted years ago. But that a few computers ago. Someone on here may still have a copy, but they are real cheap to build. If I could figure it out, pert near anyone can. It's just as the original, but with a pvc plunger. Worked great.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Gawd those thangs are gross. Looks like a sewer drain - which is probably is!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Please PM me if you have one you would be willing to sale


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Swells said:


> Gawd those thangs are gross. Looks like a sewer drain - which is probably is!


Good Lord Sammie , you have to clean the sardines out of them each time you use them and then they dont smell at all


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Somebody send me one. I will copy it and produce them for yall.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Tied a 15' dock line around mine, and attached a crab trap float. Been working on the gawd dayum trailer all morning, lights aren't working right.


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

Ernest said:


> I had a design of a pvc version I posted years ago. But that a few computers ago. Someone on here may still have a copy, but they are real cheap to build. If I could figure it out, pert near anyone can. It's just as the original, but with a pvc plunger. Worked great.


I'd love to see the plans. I like building the stuff myself.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

SuperflyMD said:


> I'd love to see the plans. I like building the stuff myself.


 http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=25073&postcount=13


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, that's the written description. I had a diagram too. I'll check my pm's and emails, that might still be around as well.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

